# Can my 15 m/o eat apple peel?



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

He has always ate whole apples (since about 8 months) minus the peel. Yesterday his big brother gave him an apple with the peel. I watched him and he did just fine. Of course little tiny chunks of peel were in his diaper, but that's it. My mom told me that I shouldn't give him apple peel because it can cut his throat. That sounds......odd to me. Can he have apple peel or no?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I personally feel that it's best to give the child the whole thing.But that is just because apples were made a certain way and I feel are healthier left in a natural state. BUT, there is a slight chance there may be allergies. Apple peels have yeast under them. I know this because my mom had to avoid them for years.

I think they are good fiber though. I usually just cut the apples thinly, and the peels are never a problem.


----------



## Severine (Nov 5, 2005)

I've never heard of anything like that!

When DD was about 16 months old or so, she helped herself to an apple and ate the whole thing off the core. Ever since, we've stopped peeling apples.

If he can handle it, I don't see any reason why not. Just keep an eye on him, just in case.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

as far as i know the only concern with apple peels really is that some kids find them hard to chew and therefore it can make them gag/choke. both my kids had issues with that. but i gave it to them anyway - just watched them closely as they ate and gave them thin slices so there wouldn't be too much peel to deal with - and they gradually got better at it and did less gagging/spitting it out.

just keep an eye on him. which you should do anyway, of course, when they're eating.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

i always peel them because that's what everyone here likes best.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My kids prefer to eat the peel. I didn't care being they where apples from our own trees.

They loved to snitch peels while i was getting apples ready for pies.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

My kids always eat the peel







When dd2 was younger I peeled everything, but now that she's older I don't. Probably once she was around the same age as your ds. I say as long as she can chew it up fine, there's no reason not to let her eat it peel and all.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

My answer to this is, if he can't eat the apple peel he probably shouldn't be eating apples.







I'd give it to him and see if he can or can't. I joke that half out of laziness and half out of reading articles like this one below, I stopped doing the whole "peel / halve / seed /strain / puree" thing with food for our third child! He eats it like it grows or he doesn't eat it.









http://www.borstvoeding.com/voedseli...uidelines.html


----------



## momtoalexsarah (May 21, 2005)

My kids eat the peel if I slice the apples into 12ths or thinner - if they get a whole apple they will often spit the peels and leave a mess everywhere - so i just cut the apples. Even my 11month old with 8 teeth gets VERY thin slices with peel and does just fine (she also likes whole peeled apples as well though.


----------

